# Center Speaker Recommendation for Rogers Studio 1a



## WJK59 (Mar 15, 2010)

Apologies if this is posted in the wrong place -
I have a set of Rogers Studio 1a speakers that I use as my 2-channel mains in my living room. Since I don't spend much time in that room, I'm playing with the idea of swapping them out with with my Dynaudio Audience 42s that I use in my TV room. I've also been toying with the idea of adding a center channel speaker for watching TV/movies, etc (no real desire or need for a full surround setup, and the room just doesn't really accommodate it.)
Since Rogers is no longer in business, can anyone with knowledge of the Rogers recommend a center channel speaker that would work well with them? I've thought about adding a Dynaudio center (maybe a 42C, C120+, or something a step up, in case I ever find the $ to upgrade the Dyns to the Focus or Contour line) which would give me the flexibility to swap my L/R speakers again and keep the same sub. 
Anyone have any sense how the Dynaudio center might pair up with the Rogers, or have suggestions for what WOULD pair up well?
Thanks for your input.
Walter


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

WJK59 said:


> Apologies if this is posted in the wrong place -
> I have a set of Rogers Studio 1a speakers that I use as my 2-channel mains in my living room. Since I don't spend much time in that room, I'm playing with the idea of swapping them out with with my Dynaudio Audience 42s that I use in my TV room. I've also been toying with the idea of adding a center channel speaker for watching TV/movies, etc (no real desire or need for a full surround setup, and the room just doesn't really accommodate it.)
> Since Rogers is no longer in business, can anyone with knowledge of the Rogers recommend a center channel speaker that would work well with them? I've thought about adding a Dynaudio center (maybe a 42C, C120+, or something a step up, in case I ever find the $ to upgrade the Dyns to the Focus or Contour line) which would give me the flexibility to swap my L/R speakers again and keep the same sub.
> Anyone have any sense how the Dynaudio center might pair up with the Rogers, or have suggestions for what WOULD pair up well?
> ...


Walter,
I would go with another of the BBC Studio Monitor brands. Spendor comes to mind and I really think their C5.2 would be one of the better matches with your Rogers. Here is a link to it:http://www.spendoraudio.com/HTML/C52_main.html

That being said, a Dynaudio CC makes a great deal of sense as well. As Dynaudio makes amazing Soft Dome Tweeters, I do think it would be a very solid match with your Rogers and adds the flexibility of being a perfect match for your Audiences.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## WJK59 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks, JJ - your thinking matches my own at the moment (unless someone sways me otherwise!)
WK


----------

